

Confirmed: Apple files suit against Psystar - wave
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=2240

======
Tamerlin
Since this isn't the first time someone's cloned the mac (I think the first
cloner was NuTech, or something like that), I was only surprised that Apple
gave PsyStar so long before filing their suit.

------
orib
Seriously, who didn't see this coming?

Let me know what the outcome of this trial is.

